# خواص زيوت التزييت



## توفيق قيس (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*خواص زيوت التزييت** :*​ 
*· *يوجد بعض الخصائص التى يجب توافرها فى زيت التزييت حيث تؤدى مهمتها على الوجه الأكمل وهى 

.1 ان يكون ذو سيوله كافيه لكي ينتشر بين الأجزاء المتحركه ..

.2 ان يكون للزيت القدرة على الإحتفاظ بدرجة لزوجته عند ظروف التشغيل المختلفه والمقصود باللزوجه هو مقاومة الزيت للتدفق ..

.3 يجب ان يكون لزيت التزييت مقاومة كبيرة لللإحتراق مع ارتفاع درجات حرارة المحرك وبالتالى تقل نسبة تكون الكربون المترسب .

.4 يجب ان يقاوم الزيت عملية التأكسد التى تحدث له عنما ترتفع درجة حرارته وهذا التأكسد يكون مادة غرويه تعمل على انسداد ممرات الزيت كما
ينتج مواد كيمياويه تؤدى الى تآكل المحرك من الداخل .

.5يجب ان يكون للزيت مقاومة ضد عمل الرغاوى الفقاقيع التى تؤدى الى انسكاب الزيت من فتحة التهويه لعلبة المرفق ..

.6 يجب ان يكون الزيت مقاوم للصدا ..



تلف زيت التزييت :​ 
يتلف الزيت اثناء الإستخدام نتيجة لبعض التغيرات التى تحدث فى الزيت وهى :​ 
.1  الأكسدة : حيث يتحول الزيت فى الأماكن التى تكون درجة حرارتها عاليه مثل الشنابر ( شنابر المكبس ) الى مركبات صمغيه اسفلتيه تعمل على 
التصاق حلقات المكابس ( الشنابر ) بمجاريها ويؤدى الى صعوبه فى التشغيل وقد يتأكسد الزيت مؤديا الى أحماض عضويه قد تكون سهلة التطاير وإذا 
تركز
أكثر من اللازم تعمل على تآكل كراسي التحميل بالمحرك .. وانسداد مواسير الزيت او تترسب على الصمامات كما تؤدى هذه الأكسدة الى تلف الأجزاء
الداخليه للمحرك ..​ 
.2 تلوث الزيت : وله أسباب عده كتلوث الزيت بنواتج الإحتراق او بمركبات الرصاص وقد يتسرب احيانا بعض الوقود الغير محترق عبر الشنابر ويتصل
بالزيت الموجود بعلبة المرفق ( الكرتير ) ويختلط به فيقلل من لزوجته .​ لذا يجب تغيير الزيت بانتظام للمحافظه على المحرك .

الإضافات المساعده لزيوت التزييت​​ 
بالرغم من وجود مصافى ومرشحات عند مدخل الهواء بالمغذي ( الكربرتير ) وكذلك عند فتحة التهويه لعلبة المرفق , فإنه فى استطاعة
المواد الغريبه التسرب الى داخل المحرك بالإضافه الى ذلك فإنه كلما دار المحرك تتخلف عن عملية الإحتراق رواسب كربونيه 
عل حلقات المكابس والصمامات وكذلك قد يحدث بعض الأكسده لزيوت التزييت وتتكون رواسب أخرى ,
ونتيجه لهذه العوامل تتراكم الرواسب على أجزاء المحرك المختلفه وتقلل تدريجيا من قدرة المحرك كما تزيد من معدل تآكل أجزائه المتحركه ..
ولمنع أو تقليل تكون هذه الرواسب تضاف الى بعض أنواع الزيوت إضافات خاصه تقوم هذه الإضافات بفصل الكربون 
والمواد الغريبه التى تتكون داخل علبة المرفق وهى عبارة عن مادة دهنيه ثقيلة القوام سوداء اللون تعمل على انسداد مرشحات الزيت 
والمواسير وتعوق حركة الزيت , وهذه الإضافات هى :​ 
 .1 إضافات منع الأكسده :
وهى تعوق أكسده الزيت وتحول دون تكوين المواد الضارة بالزيت مثل الأحماض ..
.2 إضافات التنظيف :
وهى تعمل على تنظيف أجزاء المحرك من نواتج الأكسده وتجعلها عالقه بالزيت غير انه لا يتيسر لهذه الإضافات تفتيت الأتربه ,,
.3 إضافات منع الرغاوى :
وهى تعمل على ازالة فقاقيع الهواء الناتجه عن تقليب الزيت ولها أهميه خاصه فى حالة زيوت تزييت التروس السريعه ,,
.4  إضافات إعاقة التجمد :
وهى تعوق تجمد المكونات الشمعيه فى الزيت فى دراجة الحرارة المنخفضه مما يسهل انسياب الزيت فى دائرة التزييت ..
.5 إضافات منع التآكل :
وهى قلوية التأثير فهى تتعادل مع الأحماض الناتجه عن أكسدة الزيت والوقود فتقلل من التآكل الذي يمكن أن يحدث فى الأجزاء المعدنيه 
وخاصة الكراسي المصنوعه من سبائك النحاس ,,
.6إضافات تحسين معامل اللزوجه :
وهى تساعد الزيت على الإحتفاظ بلزوجته مع تغيير درجة الحرارة للمحرك بقدر الإمكان ويكون تغير اللزوجه بأقل درجة ممكنه 
بحيث يتمكن الزيت من تأدية وظائفه على أحسن وجه ..



 أعداد
 المهندس : توفيق


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 نوفمبر 2010)

_شكرا" على النقل اخ قيس ونتمنى المزيد من المواضيع _


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جدا مفيد نتمنى المزيد من الشرح عن الموضوع مع الشكر .......


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل جدا
:56:


----------

